# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  كيف تسعدين زوجك

## أم ريان المغربية

السلام عليكم.
هذه مجموعة من النصائح لكل امرأة تبتغي بحسن تبعلها لزوجها وجه الله و تطمح الى ان تبلغ بذلك الدرجات العلى .و ان لم تستطع ان تقوم بها كلها فبالاخلاص و الاستعانة بالله تستطيع باذن الله ان تتدرج و تجاهد نفسها و تجتهد حتى تقوم بأكثرها.
١-الدعاء: اللهم ارض عني و ارض زوجي عني و اجمعنا على حبك و طاعتك.
٢-الاخلاص : ابتغ بحسن تبعلك لزوجك و جه الله سواء رضي زوجك او لم يرض اعترف او لم يعترف.و باخلاصك يتحول كل ما تفعلين له من عادات الى عبادات.
٣-حسن المعاشرة : الرجل طفل كبير.يحتاج الى الحنانو  المداعبةو الرعاية.خذي كل ما تريدين منه باللين والمودة و البسمة الحانية و الكلام المعسول.اما الصوت العالي فهو سبب دمار البيوت.
٤-الصدق معه في كل شيء.
٥-الأمانة: كوني أمينة في كل شيء.
٦-حسن استقبال الزوج و حسن وداعه.و هيئي له اغراضه قبل الخروج و رافقيه الى الباب وودعيه بعبارات حانية.
٧-قبل رجوعه:هيئي له كل ما يحب،تزيني له، احرصي على ان يكون البيت نظيفا و الأكل مطبوخا قبل دخوله، عبري عن اشتؤاقك له، نظفي الأطفال قبل وصوله، و إياك أن تستقبليه بالمشاكل و الشكاوي.
٨-اهتمي بملابسه : تنظيفها، و شكلها.رتبي دولابهو لا تتركي ملابسه ضائعة في البيت.
٩-اختاري له اسما جميلا للدلع.
١٠-تفنني في كلام الحب و العشق.
١١-الاهتمام الجيد بنظافة البؤت و مراعاة ما يحبه و ما لا يحبهفي أثاث البيت  و شكله و ترتيبه و أغراضه.
١٢-اهتمي بالأكل و الوجبات و الأصناف التي يحبو إعداد الوجبات في وقتها.
١٣-إياك أن تعاتبي زوجك في أوقات الصفوة.
١٤-القناعة : كوني قنوعة و لا تكلفي زوجك ما لا يطيق،  و لا تحسسيه بالعجز(بقولك مثلا فلانة اشترى لها زوجها كذا و كذا).فلا تحسسيه بأنه ليس رجلا بسبب قلة ذات اليدو أن الرجولة هي أن يكون عنده مال كثير و أن يشتري أشياء كثيرة أو ثمينة.
١٥-مراعاة مشاعره  و مشاركته أفراحه و أحزانه.فلا يكن هو حزينا و انت غير مكترثةو تضحكين أو هو سعيدا و انت لا تشاركينه سعادته.
١٦-الوفاء له اذا صار فقيرا أو مرضا.فكوني بجانبه و اجعليه يحس أن كل ذلك لا يهم و أن المهم أنه بخير.
١٧-لا تطلبي الطلاق كل مرة لأتفه الأسباب، و لا تحسسيه أنك مستغنية عنه و أن بإمكانك أن تتركيه في أي لحظة و أنك غير محتاجة إليه ، و أن حياتك ستكون أفضل بدونه اوانها كانت أفضل قبله.بل حسسيه بقيمته في حياتك و انه اهم شيء و انك لا تستغنين عنه.
١٨-سارعي الى مصالحته عند الغضب حتى لو كان مخطئا فقد قال  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ة"ألا أخبركم بنسائكم من أهل الجنة : الودود ، الولود ، الغيور على زوجها ، التي إذا آذت أو أوذيت جاءت حتى تأخذ بيد زوجها ثم تقول : والله لا أذوق غمضا حتى ترضى عني ، هي في الجنة ، هي في الجنة ، هي في الجنة".
١٩- أظهري فرحك بهديته بقوة حتى لو كانت بثمن قليل.
٢٠- اشترؤ له هدايا فقد قال  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: :"تهادوا تحابوا".
٢١-إحفظيه في نفسك و ماله.
٢٢-دليه على سبل الخير.اذا كان عنده مال حثيه على الصدقة، على شراء هدية لأمه، ذكريه بأقربائه الفقراء، حثيه على صلة الرحم و فعل الخير.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

وعليكم السلام
حياكِ الله أم ريان المغربية وبارك الله فيك

----------

